

My opinion on a recruiting tactic - angryjobhunter
http://pastebin.com/pMDEfiU5

======
andythelee
Seems to me you made a huge leap from "lot of team interaction" to "I have to
talk all the time", and it was completely reasonable for the recruiter to try
and address your concern given it was potentially based on as a misconception
on your part.

~~~
poopsintub
My thoughts exactly. Also, recruiters don't care if they're pulling in
desperate engineers. It's all about the commission. He sent that same email
out to as many other people he could pull out of his database, maybe a few
hundred.

